
Ask HN: Our YC W2021 video application. Do you get what we do? - artembugara
Hey HN,<p>We are newscatcherapi.com<p>We made a first try video to our YC W2021 application [1]<p>It&#x27;s a &quot;raw&quot; version we did not submit our application yet.<p>Well, any feedback will be much appreciated<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=hdUVjlXAunI&amp;feature=youtu.be
======
high_derivative
So I only looked at the website and docs as this is a something I have
interest in. I'd be mainly interested in knowing how much results are already
semantically structured. Example: FDA approval, earnings report filings,
...would I have to do this on top or will you provide fine-grained categories?

~~~
artembugara
Hey, thx for your comment.

We do not do this things at the moment. Though, it is in our roadmap.

I’ll be happy to answer more questions. Check email in my profile

------
swiley
That sounds neat but I could have sworn reuters or Bloomberg offered something
similar.

